# Survey 1-2-05



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Ok, if you had a day off and did not have to do anything. Would you:

A: Race all day and test and tune your cars?

B: Set up a new track? 

C: Go and search for new cars?

D: Nothing to do with slot cars at all.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

B or C. Depends on my mood...


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Definately A.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

A and C ... Depends on what I feel like on that day. If it was raining then A for sure..

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

*What's a day off?*



GOOSE CHICKEN said:


> Ok, if you had a day off


What is this day off thing you speak of? I can't seem to remember what it is...


----------



## doctorslotcar (Jul 25, 2004)

my answer is A thru C altho i usually test and tune a few cars each nite.My new line of work gives me the ability to stop at hobby shops in the lower southern states usually finding all the parts i need.


----------



## Ligier Runner (Nov 29, 2004)

Half A and half C. I'd drop some go-go juice in the truck and hit some locations that might have older items.


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

A if it is raining or snowing...

C most of the time... (every now and then the TM has a couple "errands" for me that are 'must-do') 

Jeff


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

You forgot option "E"

E) Sit at home and chop,cut,paint, or somehow customise your slot cars


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

I would 1st try and clean/finish my basement so that I could invite Goose over and have him set up, wire and landscape my track layout and then do A-D ! Wait a minute.........Are you off today SLACKER ???????? !!!!!!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

A and C, or occasionally B... the Tyco track stockpile is growing...

--rick


----------



## EBasil (Jan 11, 2000)

:thumbsup: A, or D, depending on whether it is or has recently been raining.
Dry weather, I pull my son out of daycare and we go to the beach or hit the trails. Wet weather, like now, the track comes down and the cars come out.


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

A, B and C.
Depends on finances and weather.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

A & C, always working on them or getting more of them!


----------



## Captain Fred (Feb 19, 2000)

Unfortunately, there is never a time when I don't have something else to do.
Whenever I make time for slot cars, I tend to like experimenting with track layouts, since it usually doesn't involve spending money. I did recently buy myself some of those new curves for the Tyco track. I would like to buy some new car parts and do some tuning & tweaking though. I just don't really know what to buy. I guess I could use some new wheels and axles for some of my JLs, as well as some tools like the necessary presses and pullers. I would then combine options "A" & "E".


----------



## Sundance (May 5, 2003)

I WOULD BE AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! Have a Max oval so no changing. And most of the local HO Haunts have been cleaned out by A/FX NUT. How's that Grand baby? Got His first slot car yet? LOL :thumbsup: 
Sundance


----------



## MCD4x4 (Dec 28, 2004)

A & C for sure. It's like an adicktion. Need it, gotta have it. Lets play Weeeeeee


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

A & c.
After the home front is taken care of...


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

E) Sit at home and chop,cut,paint, or somehow customize your slot cars


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

sethndaddy said:


> E) Sit at home and chop,cut,paint, or somehow customize your slot cars


Yeah, what he said.  rr


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

It would be C first then A to test and tune my grandson's first car. That is if Sundance hasn't beaten me to the HO haunts.


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

I gotta go with E....cut,chop,drill,file,and paint. Thats what I do most weekends when Laurie is working. Throw a DVD in the player (Godzilla movies usually LOL) and set up shop. :wave:


----------

